# Racing Pigeon Youtube Video-Recommended for all Racing enthusiast to watch



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, If you like racers, check this Racing Pigeon Video out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIM5TlVi3Rw


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, Nice Video. Here is a youtube for the 2012 Grand National Show that was just held in Lakeland Fl. 2 weeks ago. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7Yku2VBh4


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I did enjoy the video also,one thing I don't agree on is having so many birds in one box on a long training toss.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know anybody that takes their birds on 150,200,and 300 mile training tosses and all out of a cardboard box. but it is a nice video.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

yes that cardboard box is a very dumb idea no ventilation at all even if their was i still think it is dumb


----------



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

klondike goldie said:


> I don't know anybody that takes their birds on 150,200,and 300 mile training tosses and all out of a cardboard box. but it is a nice video.


I know this breeder, he had allowed his close family friend to borrow his training basket for a few weeks leaving him with out one-and the reason he let his family friend borrow his was because-the guy was quite young and couldn't afford one for himself (He had just got birds) and he didn't want to be mean or anything because there families were close friends, and so he used this box, but this box is actually quite big-where in the video the box seems small but is big enough for the amount of birds he had. I asked him weather the birds get ventilation through the box and he stated-the box has a fence which he placed on top were the birds get released in which hadn't been captured in the video-which allows for plenty of ventilation-but also leaving a window open in the back seat of his vehicle for even better ventilation, is always done. "And I believe you needed to train the birds for the big races one way or another"


----------



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> yes that cardboard box is a very dumb idea no ventilation at all even if their was i still think it is dumb


 I know this breeder, he had allowed his close family friend to borrow his training basket for a few weeks leaving him with out one-and the reason he let his family friend borrow his was because-the guy was quite young and couldn't afford one for himself (He had just got birds) and he didn't want to be mean or anything because there families were close friends, and so he used this box, but this box is actually quite big-where in the video the box seems small but is big enough for the amount of birds he had. I asked him weather the birds get ventilation through the big cardboard box and he stated-the box has a fence which he placed on top were the birds get released in which hadn't been captured in the video-which allows for plenty of ventilation-but also leaving a window open in the back seat of his vehicle for even better ventilation, is always done. "And I believe you needed to train the birds for the big races one way or another"


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

klondike goldie said:


> I don't know anybody that takes their birds on 150,200,and 300 mile training tosses and all out of a cardboard box. but it is a nice video.


Yeah the cardboard box isn't the best way to go. But I do know of a bunch of guys who take their birds out to 200 miles b4 the first 100 mile race. I on the other hand haven't went past 37 miles the past few years to get my birds ready for the first 100 mile race which is 127 miles to me. I'll go past 37 miles to get birds that didn't make it into the 100 mile race ready for the longer races but not too often. And it's worked for me.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

The music ........................ It made me so sad


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

That first song is like fingernails across a chalkboard!


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

EcPigeon said:


> I know this breeder, he had allowed his close family friend to borrow his training basket for a few weeks leaving him with out one-and the reason he let his family friend borrow his was because-the guy was quite young and couldn't afford one for himself (He had just got birds) and he didn't want to be mean or anything because there families were close friends, and so he used this box, but this box is actually quite big-where in the video the box seems small but is big enough for the amount of birds he had. I asked him weather the birds get ventilation through the box and he stated-the box has a fence which he placed on top were the birds get released in which hadn't been captured in the video-which allows for plenty of ventilation-but also leaving a window open in the back seat of his vehicle for even better ventilation, is always done. "And I believe you needed to train the birds for the big races one way or another"


Whatever......If I was doing 150, 200, and 300 mile training tosses, I would lend the kid a cardboard box and use the training basket for training. Maybe they need to sell that video recorder and buy them some baskets.


----------

